# BRAX X2000.2 SILVER TRIM 740WRMS 2CH SQ AMP, BB OPA2604 UPGRADE, GERMANY!!!



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brax X2000 2 Silver Trim 740WRMS 2CH Sq Amp BB OPA2604 Upgrade Germany | eBay

OBO...Silver Trim. This one I did the BB op-amps upgrade from brand new amp. Tested for couple hours then put it back in crate. Pretty much a copy of Graphic Edition without silver solder traces.

Thank you!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

UP UP


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still here!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still here!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the top!


----------

